# Cheap flavor RDA



## Bear_Vapes (17/5/17)

Looking for a cheap RDA to beat out my serpent mini on flavor. 

R500 or less 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Amir (17/5/17)

try the kof rdta


----------



## Scissorhands (17/5/17)

Single Coil options
-Sxk hadaly
-Oumier wasp
-Vandy Vape govad

Dual coil options
- ??????

Sorry, single coil produces the flava!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/17)

twisted messes clones from Vape King. they 250-300. very good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakevape (17/5/17)

@Scissorhands hi sorry to butt in. Do you know which sa vendors stock the sxk hadaly? Only seen vaperscorner but they're out of stock.


----------



## Amir (17/5/17)

try throatpunch


----------



## Jp1905 (17/5/17)

You can try the Mad Dog,I vaped on @KZOR 's and was really impressed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (17/5/17)

snakevape said:


> @Scissorhands hi sorry to butt in. Do you know which sa vendors stock the sxk hadaly? Only seen vaperscorner but they're out of stock.



Im enjoying my authentic so much i want to grab 2 or 3 clones for out & about, been looking around myself, throat punch has the authentic @ R1050, vape king has a 25mm clone @ R300 but i dont know how it compares (im skeptical) . . .

The ShenRay clone is the one to get (sxk gets 2nd place) unfortunately iv only found the ShenRay on 3FVape

Best would be to ask in "who has stock" sub forum

Sorry i couldn't really help
Peace

Edit: Just took this off vapers corner

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gersh (17/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> twisted messes clones from Vape King. they 250-300. very good



Yip the 22mm is great on flavour


----------



## Bear_Vapes (17/5/17)

Thinking about getting the govad seems good for the price


----------



## E.T. (17/5/17)

The skx hadaly is great not much different to the authentic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mahir (17/5/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Looking for a cheap RDA to beat out my serpent mini on flavor.
> 
> R500 or less
> 
> Any suggestions?



Rashomon rda @Vapers Corner @Throat Punch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (18/5/17)

http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/jester-rda-auth-1496?category=78
Riaan from vapers corner will hook you up man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (30/5/17)

Anyone tried the icon or peerless RDA? Im asking because they both have single coil options and I mainly use single coil.


----------



## Nightwalker (30/5/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Anyone tried the icon or peerless RDA? Im asking because they both have single coil options and I mainly use single coil.


That is a serious decision. I've heard brilliant things from single coil vapers on both icon and peerless.
Could I suggest you try at the shop, the airflow and size. As these to rdas a going to be purely subjective to you


----------



## TheV (30/5/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Anyone tried the icon or peerless RDA? Im asking because they both have single coil options and I mainly use single coil.


I have a Peerless RDA. But I use it with dual coils. It is also my first RDA. So my opinion is pointless 
If you have a specific question I'd be more than happy to try and answer it though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (30/5/17)

TheV said:


> I have a Peerless RDA. But I use it with dual coils. It is also my first RDA. So my opinion is pointless
> If you have a specific question I'd be more than happy to try and answer it though.


How easy is it to build? 
Hows the flavor compared to other tanks you have?


----------



## CeeJay (30/5/17)

I have a Govad and Goon 24, the Govad provides an awesome Vape. Online I saw people complain about leaking through the bottom airflow, I haven't had any issues at all. It was reasonably priced which is a bonus any day. Well worth it if you are a single coiler.

I'm sorry but the fact that the peerless is aluminium puts me off. I will most certainly try the new edition that is made of SS.


----------



## TheV (30/5/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> How easy is it to build?
> Hows the flavor compared to other tanks you have?


It is pretty easy to build on. I'm a total noob and I'm managing fine. The only potential issue I could mention:


> If I had to nitpick and complain about something it would be that the large mounting holes are aligned horizontally. This means that when you install the second coil in a dual coil setup the first coil will be somewhat in the way. It is easy enough to work around though. I just think a velocity style deck where you use the mounting holes diagonally will not have this problem.


Flavor is amazing but I'm comparing this to the only other tank that I have, a Smok Big Baby Beast.
I tried a Sapor V2 and they were pretty equal in terms of flavor (in my opinion).

I love the Peerless. Its quite short but still pretty deep (lots of juice!). You can easily drip without taking the cap off. I like the airflow. It doesn't whistle. I like the tip options. The price is reasonable.
Again, this is my first RDA... but I'm happy with my choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (30/5/17)

With the correct wick-ing and a decent coil, just about anything will turn out great. Every device has a particular sweet spot, it usually takes a while to find it though.


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/5/17)

peerless is good, Icon is better! but you won't beat a Hadaly for single coil flavor...
dual coils, ICON

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (30/5/17)

Druga by Augvape is worth checking out

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (30/5/17)

TheV said:


> It is pretty easy to build on. I'm a total noob and I'm managing fine. The only potential issue I could mention:
> 
> Flavor is amazing but I'm comparing this to the only other tank that I have, a Smok Big Baby Beast.
> I tried a Sapor V2 and they were pretty equal in terms of flavor (in my opinion).
> ...


Good to hear, since mine is on its way too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (31/5/17)

Thanks for the input, im leaning towards the icon or govad they both seem good to build on and single coil options.


----------



## kev mac (31/5/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Looking for a cheap RDA to beat out my serpent mini on flavor.
> 
> R500 or less
> 
> Any suggestions?


The Sapor I love for the money,also the Mad Hatter delivers good flavor on the cheap.You could probably get both on your budget.


----------



## Gersh (31/5/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Thanks for the input, im leaning towards the icon or govad they both seem good to build on and single coil options.



As long as you don't put the Icon on a wismec predator, you'll be fine... the o rings are so tight you will pull the 510 right out trying to remove the top cap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (31/5/17)

Gersh said:


> As long as you don't put the Icon on a wismec predator, you'll be fine... the o rings are so tight you will pull the 510 right out trying to remove the top cap


Whereas with the Sapor you will pull the 510 and half a battery casing out with it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/5/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Anyone tried the icon or peerless RDA? Im asking because they both have single coil options and I mainly use single coil.


Literally dropped a review on this yesterday 


Also @Rude Rudi has the peerless..


----------

